# Vizsla does Appalachian Trail 2010



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/09/vizsla-does-appalachian-trail-2010.html

These are the voyages of Daniel and his dog Kooper. His five-month mission: to explore strange new worlds; to seek out new life and escape civilization; to boldly go where there is little to no internet access. 


Appalachian Trail - 2,178 miles
From Georgia to Maine.

Very inspiring story and wonderful video. Anybody up to try it?

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting, Rod! That was a great video to watch... twelve minutes well spent! It was almost like I was right there with them (except I am sitting at my desk drinking a cup of coffee). I have gotten too old to even think about attempting anything so ambitious, but I sure can appreciate those who actually do it! And I'll bet Kooper was having the time of his life. Reminded me a little bit of Merle. ;D I thought it was so cute when Kooper met the ponies. Thanks again.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

That was just gorgeous! Thanks Rod for posting that. It put a huge smile on my face and a tear in my eye at the same time. You could see how much the dog loved his master. Relationships with a dog are special and simple. I wish human relationships were so simple.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Relationships with a dog are special and simple. I wish human relationships were so simple.


I was inspired and went on a three hour walk in the wilderness this morning. After two hours the dogs were so calm and I was in a serene mental attitude. 

The story of Kooper and Daniel gave me hope for the future of the younger generation.

Rod


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

I loved that video and would love to do the entire AT some day. My boyfriend and I took our vizsla to the Appalachians this summer and we all were in heaven. Here's a picture of our pup trying to cool himself during a hike on the AT in Virginia. I saw a rock with a puddle in it and I knew immediately he'd try to find a way to get in it. 

Thank you for posting, Rod!


----------

